# Those of u looking for another dog!!! Especially Toy Breeds



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Just found this link to this rescue who have dogs in foster all over the country. They have recently been inundated with ex breeding bitches mostly of toy breeds. They also have a husky and 2 beautiful burmese mountain dogs. Please if you are looking for another dog look here or in a local rescue.
Im so tempted by those burmese mountain dogs :bash:.

Heres the link:
<Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Wait till Emmaj sees the Husky :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sshhhhhh I wasnt going to tell her. :flrt:I use Dog rescue pages to give info to people that ring the Sanctuary with an unwanted dog its an excellent site


----------



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been trawling these sites for ages now, looking for the perfect pal for my chihuahua, think i might get in touch with friends of the animals about the ex-breeding poms.

I think emmaj will be unable to resist nanook or chiquita lol

www.dogsblog.com is also a good site


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree. It is an excellent site. I checked it often before I rehomed Nika.

It is truly shocking the amount of puppy farm dogs that rescue takes in. Just shows how huge the problem is.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I was looking for another dog ideally a collie but they have everything there but 1. Thoses Burmese are gorgeous and i know people who do the demos with the milk carts. That husky is gorgeous but im not keen on that breed tbh.


----------



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

There is a beautiful collie just below the huskies. there is also at least one at mountnoddy rescue centre. Only trouble is that one of there new rules for adopting is that you have to have a garden


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Victictay said:


> There is a beautiful collie just below the huskies. there is also at least one at mountnoddy rescue centre. Only trouble is that one of there new rules for adopting is that you have to have a garden


Just saw a lovely collie cross dalmation on one of the others. We are lucky in that aspect as we live on a farm and when no ones about we have built 2 dog runs.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww there are some really vely dogs on there im in love with the yorkie with a crooked smile and jaw reminds me of my OH's grandads dog Poppy shes a yorkie too has a air lip and looks like her smile is crooked she is very old now.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Just goes to show u dont need to go to a breeder. Think ill phone a few of these up tomoz lols.


----------



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

aww you're lucky, i wish i had a farm for lots of lovely doggies to roam on. Also try brighton rspca website, i'm pretty sure they have some collies for re-homing


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Victictay said:


> aww you're lucky, i wish i had a farm for lots of lovely doggies to roam on. Also try brighton rspca website, i'm pretty sure they have some collies for re-homing


I might do but my farms up in Warwickshire so would be easier to get 1 from a rescue up there i suppose.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

what an unusual stunnign huskey *shouts* EMMAJ!!!! and he is in manchesetr!!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> what an unusual stunnign huskey *shouts* EMMAJ!!!! and he is in manchesetr!!


God, he is just gorgeous look at those eyes :flrt:

*Awaits Emma's arrival* :lol2::lol2:

Jo


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> God, he is just gorgeous look at those eyes :flrt:
> 
> *Awaits Emma's arrival* :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Jo



he is STUNNING i want *sniff*


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

No offence Selina, but most rescues wont rehome to a pregnant person (if you think about it it does make sence for the dog who has to settle in and for you and the baby when it comes along) 
They also wont home to you if you plan on keeping the dog outside in a run for any length of time.
Sorry


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> he is STUNNING i want *sniff*


 
i dont see pics  just red crosses


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> i dont see pics  just red crosses


oh my he is stunning.. 
ok go on that site listed, i think he is on the first page.. 
black but white face no markings at all..
YUM


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

first page 2 nd one down!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh my why did i look at that

arghhhhhhhhhhhh Gina what are you trying to do to me woman :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

that little red bitch, that they are calling an irish pom would fit in just perfect at mine shame she is so far away, plus my jakey loves spitz, however she is just an over sized pom or a german spitz by the looks of it but still beautiful, may give him a ring


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oh my why did i look at that
> 
> arghhhhhhhhhhhh Gina what are you trying to do to me woman :lol2::lol2::lol2:


well my theory is.. all the dogs me and my other half want,,, buyt cant have/// you get// then.... sooon... when we have a house// we can nick them back? lol sound like a plan? lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> No offence Selina, but most rescues wont rehome to a pregnant person (if you think about it it does make sence for the dog who has to settle in and for you and the baby when it comes along)
> They also wont home to you if you plan on keeping the dog outside in a run for any length of time.
> Sorry


1) I dont live at home
2) Im a student so wouldnt rescue a dog down here
3) My mum lives up North and it would be her dog : victory:
4) The run has a heated kennel and is designed for when my mum is at work for 2 hours in the morning so that the dog aint locked up all the time. The rest of the time it will be out on the yard with my mum or curled up next to her at night
I am aware of what is requires as we have rescued dogs in the past!!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oh my why did i look at that
> 
> arghhhhhhhhhhhh Gina what are you trying to do to me woman :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Lols are u in love yet


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> well my theory is.. all the dogs me and my other half want,,, buyt cant have/// you get// then.... sooon... when we have a house// we can nick them back? lol sound like a plan? lol


 
LOL yeah it sure does 

though readin his story my house may be too much for him he seems pretty timid an having alot of mad puppies diving all over him may not be good for him


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Lols are u in love yet


 
tut selina your as bad as gina :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL yeah it sure does
> 
> though readin his story my house may be too much for him he seems pretty timid an having alot of mad puppies diving all over him may not be good for him


you could always nip and see him. they do also say that they prefer ex breeding dogs to be rehomed with other dogs :whistling2:. not that i am in any way encouraging you.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Dogpages is an excellent resource. I got Wyatt (my border collie x god knows what) from a rehome advert on there and also did some fostering when I wasn't working and before I had Skye. Two's definitely my limit though!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

he needs a pack.. thats what it basically says...

lol anyway he is stunning never seen a doggy liek that no markings on the face! CUTE!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> you could always nip and see him. they do also say that they prefer ex breeding dogs to be rehomed with other dogs :whistling2:. not that i am in any way encouraging you.


 
LOOOOL you are bad woman 

hmmm it could be an option i could possibly pop over at the weekend :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> he needs a pack.. thats what it basically says...
> 
> lol anyway he is stunning never seen a doggy liek that no markings on the face! CUTE!


 
yeps he certainly is bless him looks very nervous on some of the pics  thats so sad to see huskies shouldnt be like that they should love everyone an everything


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> he needs a pack.. thats what it basically says...
> 
> lol anyway he is stunning never seen a doggy liek that no markings on the face! CUTE!


Emma does have the best pack locally and im sure he would love to be around doggies of his own kind. Tbh Emma was 1 of the reasons i put that link up because i fell for him and at least if she takes him i wouldnt feel so bad that hes left in a rescue :lol2:. Plus he would fit in with Emmas lot very well


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Emma does have the best pack locally and im sure he would love to be around doggies of his own kind. Tbh Emma was 1 of the reasons i put that link up because i fell for him and at least if she takes him i wouldnt feel so bad that hes left in a rescue :lol2:. Plus he would fit in with Emmas lot very well


 
LOL i think you 2 are conspriring :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol, that husky is stunning.

Its so sad reading about them all though


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Lol, that husky is stunning.
> 
> Its so sad reading about them all though


 
LOL tut catherine dont you start too :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i think you 2 are conspriring :whistling2::lol2::lol2:


No its just hes soooo perdy and cute. Im sending mom the link for the St Bernards . The joys of big fluffy insane doggies


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Catherine896 said:


> Lol, that husky is stunning.
> 
> Its so sad reading about them all though


I felt sorry for the heavily bred labs and bassets that were overweight that made me really cry. If only we had the room for them all . On 1 of the other links theres a jack russell and under the reason for being in a rescue it said because his family got a puppy and no longer wanted him


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> No its just hes soooo perdy and cute. Im sending mom the link for the St Bernards . The joys of big fluffy insane doggies


 
LOL well 
i may call them an have a chat with them about him tomorrow if i get a chance :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL well
> i may call them an have a chat with them about him tomorrow if i get a chance :2thumb:


OMG let us know if u do we wana know all about him :2thumb:. Poor guy been used for breeding then chucked out i hate it when this happens.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww, goodluck if you go to meet him Emma. 

If I had the space/time for a dog I would definitely be ringing up about a few


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> OMG let us know if u do we wana know all about him :2thumb:. Poor guy been used for breeding then chucked out i hate it when this happens.


I definately will do hunni 

its a pet hate of mine too  

there is a puppy farmer selling off all her breeding huskies on preloved an epupz at the moment............there is no profit in huskies no more the puppy farmers have over bred them an killed the passion for them 



Catherine896 said:


> Aww, goodluck if you go to meet him Emma.
> 
> If I had the space/time for a dog I would definitely be ringing up about a few


 
Times the main thing space dont matter really they would live in cardboard box with you if it meant they stayed with their beloved owners


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh god did you see the GSD that was handed in by her owner? He passed the lead over and walked away, she barked and tried to follow but he had to leave with tears streaming down his face :'(

Its so sad 

EDIT - page 6, shes called Bindy


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Oh god did you see the GSD that was handed in by her owner? He passed the lead over and walked away, she barked and tried to follow but he had to leave with tears streaming down his face :'(
> 
> Its so sad


 
I honestly couldnt do it i really couldnt part with my own dogs............i know how hard it is for people as i have been a person receiving a dog that someone had to let go of its heart breaking 

im hoping come summer i can take more rescues in to sort out an rehome properly when i get my cellar sorted out for a dog room 

but hey im just a big softy an cant resist the look they give you when they cock their head on one side...........thats why im the mad crazy dog woman :lol2:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL well
> i may call them an have a chat with them about him tomorrow if i get a chance :2thumb:


That's the spirit :2thumb: I mean you've only rehomed 2 dogs so far this year, I think 3 would be a much luckier number :lol2:

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> That's the spirit :2thumb: I mean you've only rehomed 2 dogs so far this year, I think 3 would be a much luckier number :lol2:
> 
> Jo


 
LOL jo your bad tut :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

I have to say...
Rescues and those that work tirelessly to save and rehome these victims of human kinds, throw away society, really do deserve the highest praise.
Everytime i look at websites like these i feel like crying.

if only i had the time for another dog...... i probably do have time for another dog, a small dog, but ive promised my mum and step father, that when they find their pug i will help them walk and take care of it.
And saying that makes me feel like im being selfish.... especially when i look at those furry sad faces.


i wonder if they have any pugs. mum and Col' would be ecstatic.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> I have to say...
> Rescues and those that work tirelessly to save and rehome these victims of human kinds, throw away society, really do deserve the highest praise.
> Everytime i look at websites like these i feel like crying.
> 
> ...


 
give them a call jen you could even ask them if they could contact you should they have any pugs come in 

cant hurt to try : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> I have to say...
> Rescues and those that work tirelessly to save and rehome these victims of human kinds, throw away society, really do deserve the highest praise.
> Everytime i look at websites like these i feel like crying.
> 
> ...


I think i saw 1 but cant remember which rescue it was under.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I think i saw 1 but cant remember which rescue it was under.


 
Oooooooo woman get lookin an find that pug for jen :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> give them a call jen you could even ask them if they could contact you should they have any pugs come in
> 
> cant hurt to try : victory:


i think i might have to.



selina20 said:


> I think i saw 1 but cant remember which rescue it was under.


 it would be interesting to know.


the only thing im curious about is......
would the rehoming center (whichever one) want me to sign for the dog, as should anything happen to my mum and step father (step father could go anytime), i would be responsible for the dog. (damn i agree to anything where dogs are concerned should my mum ask :lol2. and because they are unable to travel far because of my step fathers ill health.
ive been trying to track down and ex-breeder or an unwanted for a little while now as they have both decided that the pug is the breed for them, but they dont really want a pup. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/239657-enquiry-about-pugs.html
this is the original thread i posted.


----------



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

Don't forget the huskies on page 6:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Victictay said:


> Don't forget the huskies on page 6:lol2:


 
I AM NOT lookin on page 6 now your being cruel :bash::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> i think i might have to.
> 
> 
> it would be interesting to know.
> ...


No, i dont know why i pressed the quote button instead of the edit button. :lol2:
but the reason im asking is because ive never rehomed a dog for anyone but myself and i wouldnt know how to do it by proxy or whether it would even be allowed.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> No, i dont know why i pressed the quote button instead of the edit button. :lol2:
> but the reason im asking is because ive never rehomed a dog for anyone but myself and i wouldnt know how to do it by proxy or whether it would even be allowed.


 
i have never done it for anyone else via rescue either for anyone else 

but i suppose they would have to meet the people an home check where the dog was going


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i have never done it for anyone else via rescue either for anyone else
> 
> but i suppose they would have to meet the people an home check where the dog was going


That would be absolutely fine.

But they would allow me to collect it?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> That would be absolutely fine.
> 
> But they would allow me to collect it?


i shouldnt see it as a problem as long as they have talked to the owners an its ok with them really 


best thing to do would be call a rescue an speak to them an see how they would deal with it 

i know with a rescue i was going to home a huskamute from they were happy enough for someone else to pick him up for me


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i shouldnt see it as a problem as long as they have talked to the owners an its ok with them really
> 
> 
> best thing to do would be call a rescue an speak to them an see how they would deal with it
> ...


*******!!!
well ive done plenty of running for their ideal dog, a bit more wont hurt :lol2:


----------



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

Usually you have to collect the dog yourself, it can depend on the rescue, i know from experience that the rescues down here in the south are very strict whereas up north (e.g. cheshire dogs home) I was told I could take a dog away within an hour if all went well


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Victictay said:


> Usually you have to collect the dog yourself, it can depend on the rescue, i know from experience that the rescues down here in the south are very strict whereas up north (e.g. cheshire dogs home) I was told I could take a dog away within an hour if all went well


yeah i can guess.
we had already had one rescue dog and when we went to get our second they let us take her there and then because we had already had various checks.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

It does depend a lot on the rescue. The smaller independent ones actually tend to be the strictest in my experience.

At Newcastle Dog and Cat Shelter we had a lot of forms to fill in, but other than that the only requirement was that all family members and any other dogs had to be there to meet the dog. We took her for a five minute walk down the road outside, finished off the paperwork and then she was ours! Tbh I think the bigger shelters like that are so overwhelmed they haven't the time or space to be choosy 


Emma, once your doggie room is finished I think you'd make a fantastic fosterer. I'm sure dogs stand much more chance of getting a home when they've had chance to settle and be assessed with other dogs, cats, children. A lot of people won't take a chance on a rescue dog without some info on their temperament.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vonnie said:


> It does depend a lot on the rescue. The smaller independent ones actually tend to be the strictest in my experience.
> 
> At Newcastle Dog and Cat Shelter we had a lot of forms to fill in, but other than that the only requirement was that all family members and any other dogs had to be there to meet the dog. We took her for a five minute walk down the road outside, finished off the paperwork and then she was ours! Tbh I think the bigger shelters like that are so overwhelmed they haven't the time or space to be choosy
> 
> ...


I think she would end up keeping more than she rehomes lmao


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> *******!!!
> well ive done plenty of running for their ideal dog, a bit more wont hurt :lol2:


Good luck hun i hope you find thier special friend :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Victictay said:


> Usually you have to collect the dog yourself, it can depend on the rescue, i know from experience that the rescues down here in the south are very strict whereas up north (e.g. cheshire dogs home) I was told I could take a dog away within an hour if all went well


yeah there are a few so called rescues that will let that happen if you go in with the cash you can take the dog of your choice 

but there are places that will let another person if been involved from the begining pick up


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

vonnie said:


> It does depend a lot on the rescue. The smaller independent ones actually tend to be the strictest in my experience.
> 
> At Newcastle Dog and Cat Shelter we had a lot of forms to fill in, but other than that the only requirement was that all family members and any other dogs had to be there to meet the dog. We took her for a five minute walk down the road outside, finished off the paperwork and then she was ours! Tbh I think the bigger shelters like that are so overwhelmed they haven't the time or space to be choosy
> 
> ...


 
and skunks :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol 

thank you hun im hoping to do that when the house is sorted : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I think she would end up keeping more than she rehomes lmao


 
Oi lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oi lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


What i know i would lols. My mums is quite quiet with only 1 hound there am used to being greeted by at least 5 lmao.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Just found this link to this rescue who have dogs in foster all over the country. They have recently been inundated with ex breeding bitches mostly of toy breeds. They also have a husky and 2 beautiful burmese mountain dogs. Please if you are looking for another dog look here or in a local rescue.
> Im so tempted by those burmese mountain dogs :bash:.
> 
> Heres the link:
> <Dogpages UK dog rescue forums>



No such thing as Burmese mountain dog.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> What i know i would lols. My mums is quite quiet with only 1 hound there am used to being greeted by at least 5 lmao.


LOL ya wanna come here an be greeted by 8 of my own an 3 that are lodgers :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL ya wanna come here an be greeted by 8 of my own an 3 that are lodgers :lol2:


 Lols i would love that lols. Marks not keen to get a dog for a few years lols. Would like to get a rescue collie and take up agility again. Loved it when i did it with my 2 collies before.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> No such thing as Burmese mountain dog.


My bad i mean bernese lmao. However i thought there was a burmese mountain dog that was bred to guard temples or something.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

selina20 said:


> My bad i mean bernese lmao. However i thought there was a burmese mountain dog that was bred to guard temples or something.


 Never heard of one. Not sure why a temple would need to be guarded in any case as I think buddhist monks have a vow of poverty so don't have anything worth stealing lol.
Bernese mountain dogs come from Bern in Switzerland.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Never heard of one. Not sure why a temple would need to be guarded in any case as I think buddhist monks have a vow of poverty so don't have anything worth stealing lol.
> Bernese mountain dogs come from Bern in Switzerland.


Im sure i read somewhere that Burnese mountain dogs were used by the Buddhist monks in Burma to guard the temples. They kinda looked a bit like a german shepherd if i remember and were recognisable due to a dark triangular patch on their chests. Or maybe i was imagining it :blush:.

It was the Bernese ones i meant anyway :blush:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Im sure i read somewhere that Burnese mountain dogs were used by the Buddhist monks in Burma to guard the temples. They kinda looked a bit like a german shepherd if i remember and were recognisable due to a dark triangular patch on their chests. Or maybe i was imagining it :blush:.
> 
> It was the Bernese ones i meant anyway :blush:


 Any large breed for guarding would undoubtably be a Burmese mastiff I imagine like the Tibetan mastiff.
Apparently, so the myth goes, the walls of a town were watched over by Tibetan spaniels who barked and barked the alarm if strangers appeared (and boy can they bark. Well my Kate can), at the sound of the little dogs yapping, the huge Tibetan mastiffs would come up to defend the town if needed.
My ex husband was half Burmese and I don't recall him or his mother mentioning a large mastiff breed which guarded temples. Might have to do a google now to find out .:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Any large breed for guarding would undoubtably be a Burmese mastiff I imagine like the Tibetan mastiff.
> Apparently, so the myth goes, the walls of a town were watched over by Tibetan spaniels who barked and barked the alarm if strangers appeared (and boy can they bark. Well my Kate can), at the sound of the little dogs yapping, the huge Tibetan mastiffs would come up to defend the town if needed.
> My ex husband was half Burmese and I don't recall him or his mother mentioning a large mastiff breed which guarded temples. Might have to do a google now to find out .:lol2:


Lols i hope i didnt imagine it :blush::blush::blush:. Would be a slightly insane and random thing to imagine lmao.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks for that link - wow something thats local to me!!!! I'm going to save it - unfortunately I cant put another dog with mine but she is 15 now and lately her breathing has changed esp when shes sleeping and shes sleeping more and more  and its horrible plus I cant imagine time without her or a dog as I have always had a one but if she does go and in a bit of time its a local site that I could look towards


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

animal addict said:


> thanks for that link - wow something thats local to me!!!! I'm going to save it - unfortunately I cant put another dog with mine but she is 15 now and lately her breathing has changed esp when shes sleeping and shes sleeping more and more  and its horrible plus I cant imagine time without her or a dog as I have always had a one but if she does go and in a bit of time its a local site that I could look towards


Awwwww bless her give her cuddles and kisses from me. Hope she goes in her sleep if she does go.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains its very dependant on the rescue.
If we are talking rescue and not dog pound (which some rescues are) the person wanting the dog has to meet the dog. You would be homechecked. And you have to sign an agreement form. Most vary, but ours was a guardianship form, so if anything did happen the dog would have to be returned to the rescue. In the case of the dog out living the owner the family are obviously allowed to keep the dog if they wish. But would have to be homechecked and there details filled in as guardian.

If you were to get one from a pound (which I doubt as they never get them in) you just sign a form with your details on, pay your money and go. No back up is offered. But if you do have to return the dog keep in mind that its then classed as a surrender and can be destroyed straight away if thats there policy.

Allot of smaller rescues (like on DP) now have foster homes all over the country and are happy to rehome where ever as long as the person/family living in the home and other dogs can travell to meet the dog.
Rehoming guidlines to vary from rescue to rescue, but most are the same. 

I have three from Ireland, I had to go over and meet two of them, then brought one over on the courier. I tell you that was a long way to travell to meet a dog.lol

Oh and Selina, like I said no offence was meant, you didnt say the dog was for your parents and would be living with them. Still very few rescues will rehome to somewhere where the dog will be kept out in a run, doesnt matter for how long during the day. Could be 2 hours could be all day. As it could place the dog at risk from being stolen. And how would the rescue be able to tell if you were keeping the dog out for 2 hours or more? They wouldnt. (thats what a rescue would think)
If your after a collie you would be best off trying the border collie trust as they may have something more suitable for farm life and that may be happy to be out and about.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Victictay said:


> Usually you have to collect the dog yourself, it can depend on the rescue, i know from experience that the rescues down here in the south are very strict whereas up north (e.g. cheshire dogs home) I was told I could take a dog away within an hour if all went well


the dogs homes near me are the same takes weeks to even get someone out to do a home check and they can fail u just because your fence is not high enough or u live to close to a main road,u don't have a garden only a yard but a lady near me was told no because they said she had enough animals to look after and she lived in a big house with loads of land.
so sometimes i don't know what these rescues want.


----------



## Victictay (Jul 4, 2008)

linda.t said:


> the dogs homes near me are the same takes weeks to even get someone out to do a home check and they can fail u just because your fence is not high enough or u live to close to a main road,u don't have a garden only a yard but a lady near me was told no because they said she had enough animals to look after and she lived in a big house with loads of land.
> so sometimes i don't know what these rescues want.


this really wound my othe half up as we do not have a garden, but we have the beach and a huge park across the road and our little man is walked for at least 3 hours a day if not more. To me It's almost saying to potential new homes that they do not need to walk the dog, just let them out in the garden which is totally wrong


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Victictay said:


> this really wound my othe half up as we do not have a garden, but we have the beach and a huge park across the road and our little man is walked for at least 3 hours a day if not more. To me It's almost saying to potential new homes that they do not need to walk the dog, just let them out in the garden which is totally wrong


i agree with u and if they weren't so picky there would be a lot more dogs rehomed by now.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> Pliskens_Chains its very dependant on the rescue.
> If we are talking rescue and not dog pound (which some rescues are) the person wanting the dog has to meet the dog. You would be homechecked. And you have to sign an agreement form. Most vary, but ours was a guardianship form, so if anything did happen the dog would have to be returned to the rescue. In the case of the dog out living the owner the family are obviously allowed to keep the dog if they wish. But would have to be homechecked and there details filled in as guardian.
> 
> If you were to get one from a pound (which I doubt as they never get them in) you just sign a form with your details on, pay your money and go. No back up is offered. But if you do have to return the dog keep in mind that its then classed as a surrender and can be destroyed straight away if thats there policy.
> ...


Iv had collies before as i worked them in agility. The yard is completely secure and there is usually someone on the yard. The run is only a last resort if noone is there and there usually is. Tbh i think my mum would prob take it work with her. I know ur trying to help but maybe stop being so judgemental as we have rescued dogs from rescues before so do know what is required thanks.


----------

